# 30s Hot Club Swing and Techno - It Works. Wow.



## Trespass (Jan 2, 2010)

The band is Caravan Palace. Check this out!

Dailymotion - Caravan Palace - Suzy - une vidéo Musique

Dailymotion - CARAVAN PALACE - une vidéo Musique


----------



## MetalGravy (Jan 22, 2010)

That's so wrong, it's awesome


----------



## phaeded0ut (Jan 26, 2010)

Really digging this one, thanks a bunch for sharing, Kris!


----------



## synrgy (Jan 26, 2010)

I hate to be the sub-genre snob, but there's nothing remotely 'techno' about that. Techno and Electronic music are *not* synonymous terms.

If anything, it's house. Definitely house, in fact.

That being said, I dig it. Cool vibe. Maybe a little fast for my house taste, but still cool.

Venetian Snares remixing Billie Holiday for the win, though:


----------



## Jem7RB (Jan 26, 2010)

Thx for sharing Kris, i am kinda digging it, and am on a search for some other material, as for the Snares remix, meh, no real connection at all and definately not my cuppa for dancing to (yes, i used to do "THAT RAVE THING" many moons ago)


----------



## Trespass (Jan 26, 2010)

synrgy said:


> I hate to be the sub-genre snob, but there's nothing remotely 'techno' about that. Techno and Electronic music are *not* synonymous terms.
> 
> If anything, it's house. Definitely house, in fact.
> 
> ...




Well I hate to be an acoustic-purist snob, but get your "elektriks" out of my musics! 

I have no interest in electronic music, and was utterly taken by surprise by this combination. What should I change the title to?


----------



## AVWIII (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm a huge fan of '20s-'30s style jazz, and I'm always down for unique fusions of electronic music. This, while super catchy, just doesn't do too much for me. I think they could definitely do more with each side of things to make it a little more than manouche + beat.
Still cool though! Thanks for the videos!


----------



## Trespass (Jan 29, 2010)

AVWIII said:


> I'm a huge fan of '20s-'30s style jazz, and I'm always down for unique fusions of electronic music. This, while super catchy, just doesn't do too much for me. I think they could definitely do more with each side of things to make it a little more than manouche + beat.
> Still cool though! Thanks for the videos!




I thought the tongue in cheek singing style, percussion elements, full sounding background chorus all really brought it further than just gypsy jazz with a beat.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Feb 27, 2010)

I know what I'm listening to for the rest of the day, lol.

Definatly house. Sounds a lot like what my buddy Nathan Stewart does. This has WAY more 30's jazz in it though. 

Forwarding this to him now.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Mar 1, 2010)

I lol'd at her holding her nose and singing through that thing...


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Mar 1, 2010)

This is badass. I love swing


----------



## InCasinoOut (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks for posting this!! I grew up to a lot of gypsy jazz since Stephane Grappelli is my dad's favorite violinist, and I'm also a pretty big electronic dance music nerd, so I find this to be just fuckin awesome.


----------



## concertjunkie (Apr 16, 2010)

synrgy said:


> I hate to be the sub-genre snob, but there's nothing remotely 'techno' about that. Techno and Electronic music are *not* synonymous terms.
> 
> If anything, it's house. Definitely house, in fact.
> 
> ...





Thank you for posting that, Venetian Snares is 
Rossz Csillag Allat Született is my favorite cd, and that is one of my favorite songs


----------

